# Anybody here shoot film?



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

I still shoot medium format and 35mm film. If you shoot them in quantity you can develop them yourself at home and scan then. B&W film is surprisingly easy to develop with a minimum of equipment and chemicals.

Home developed/scanned 120 film from Mamiya C330 TLR

http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_street_photographer/3566009298/in/set-72157618723365925

http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_street_photographer/3566008116/in/set-72157618723365925

35mm from Nikon F1

http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_street_photographer/2451566236/sizes/o/in/set-72157605707657696


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, I currently live with limited electricity (just solar powered) so it would be difficult to get anything to develop. I would hate to get halfway through and have it quit on me. Otherwise, I would definitely look into it.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Although I shoot digital I've never stopped shooting film. Still use the K1000 I bought new in 1975 or 76. I've just added a couple of other film systems. Like 3 Mamiya 35s. And another old school Minolta SRT 101.

I don't like scanning film though. TO me it loses the depth that film has over digital. Something about reducing it to a series of zeros and ones takes away from film.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

It does not take any electricity to develop film. Unless you count the batteries in your stopwatch.

Check out the this instructable:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Developing-Black-and-White-Film-at-Home/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

devilduck said:


> It does not take any electricity to develop film. Unless you count the batteries in your stopwatch.
> 
> Check out the this instructable:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/id/Developing-Black-and-White-Film-at-Home/?ALLSTEPS


I don't have running water either. 

I am definitely tempted to try it out. I'm still not sure if I am going to shoot mostly color or B&W film yet.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

I do. In fact, that's all I have been shooting for a while. BW and color. Developed them myself. I am shooting with an Olympus OM 2n. Some Halloween shots in the Brooklyn Greenwood Cemetery. 


Scan-131101-0014 by vracing, on Flickr



Scan-131031-0004 by vracing, on Flickr


I also shoot with a Mamiya RZ67 medium format.


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

I've got a SP1000 (very similar to the k1000) and a canon EOS 650. The canon is fun since i can use any of my canon lenses on it without issue.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Scars said:


> I've got a SP1000 (very similar to the k1000) and a canon EOS 650. The canon is fun since i can use any of my canon lenses on it without issue.


The K1000 is actually built on a Spotmatic frame. They just added the K mount and a few extras.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

My film gear collection. Interestingly, my digital stuff is only limited to the boring gear. 1dmarkIII. 24-70L f2.8. 70-200L f2.8 IS mark II, which I want to sell it soon. 580exII speed light. 


8O2T0012 by vracing, on Flickr


----------

